# Masamoto HC vs Misono sweden gyuto...Wich one?



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys...

This addiction to knives is still growing and now I want to get a new toy to play around in the kitchen. As you know my knives are a few Tojiros, a Mac, and a Konosuke HD (Among some others that I don't use anymore, like my forchner, dexter, global, and some germans) and now I want another "high performance" knife, a gyuto 24 Cm (Lots of narrow surfaces to work in my kitchens and the 27 and 30 blades are too long for such cutting areas).

I'm not very fond of patinas, but it's a necessary evil and now I know that my desire for sharpness goes beyond my dislike for them, and also I've seen some very nice ones, and it's a good time to start working on that. So... Forget my old posts where I was nagging like a desperate wife about the dreaded patinas...I'll man up on the subject.

As far as I've researched, there are 2 finalists... Masamoto HC, I like it because it has the asymmetric bevel, as BDL suggested I changed the bevels on the same proportion (I think) in my mac and now it performs like one of the big dogs, and for that reason I'll like to have a knife that has that kind of angles from the factory. I like the profile of the knife too, and so far I haven't found bad things about it.

Misono Sweden... Very cool, the dragon engraving looks cool, and also very good information about it. Not so sure about it's big reactivity, but if the pros are more than the cons, I'll consider it. So far I've never been misguided by your advices.

Let me know your toughts, BDL, I know that you have personal experience with both knives, so, if you chime in this conversation I'll appreciate it big time.

I don't know if many of you have experience with any of the mentioned knives, but I'll like to hear all you have to say.

Best regards, and as usual...Thanks in advance.

Luis


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The Misno Sweden's a great knife no doubt, and you gotta love the dragon; but I really, really like Masamoto gyutos, and  -- of all the carbon, non-laser, yo-gyutos -- the HC in particular. 

Masamoto HC, viva!

BDL


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot BDL /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif I tend to prefer the Masamoto too.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

If you opt for Masamoto (which would be an easy pick for me) and your in the US you may want to buy soon. Rumor is that their prices are going up and I've noticed that for the first time Masamoto is not included in Korins 15% off summer sale.

Dave


----------

